# Engel 19qt Cooler Baitwell



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey Guys question*?*

Has anyone put a 19qt Engel in the back of their yak.... curious as to how you secured it. Secondly Engel does sell after market rod holders for their coolers my question is does the hardware penatrate through both interior sidewalls?

I have a 19 and 30qt Engel Live bait coolers.... was thinking about putting the 19 in the back of the Hobie Outback. The 30 fits but i dont need that big of a box back there was just goin to use it to keep a few beverages on ice in the hotter months.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm using the little 20 qt. rectangular Igloo with rod holders attached it with stainless hardware nuts and bolts thru to the inside of the cooler.

I use short lengths of 550 para cord on SS clips and attach to the little black female receivers located on the top surface of the hull either side and slightly forward. Then I take 1 bungee attached around the rod holders and pull / stretch it to the rear and attach to the fasteners on both sides behind the cooler. This will keep your cooler firmly in place while in transit.

Keep your lid opening to the front, that way you can reach back to store your catch, or retrieve a drink without having to turn around.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a buddy who has one rigged up in his yak. He's a member but he lives in Atlanta. I'll see if I can get him to get on here and post up his rig. It's a sweet livewell...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just my thoughts.....build your own.

You can make one with better insulation and have it fit your individual needs. I sell the Engle livewell coolers here and I still recommend making your own. I just think it'll perform better. I always make mine with the fairly inexpensive Igloo marine coolers and get at least a couple seasons out of them.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Just my thoughts.....build your own.
> 
> You can make one with better insulation and have it fit your individual needs. I sell the Engle livewell coolers here and I still recommend making your own. I just think it'll perform better. I always make mine with the fairly inexpensive Igloo marine coolers and get at least a couple seasons out of them.


I won it in a raffle*** but I agree with you for sure....

By the way guys its a 13qt.^

Its really goin to be a rod holder and something I can keep a few drinks cold with in the hot summer months


----------



## Infidel (Mar 25, 2016)

I modifed the strap. Home Depot has the triangle and clip. I cut and sewed the factory strap. I used 30lb braid to stitch it up. Ancor to kayak with turnbuckle and eye pads. Not coming out of the yak. Period.


----------



## Infidel (Mar 25, 2016)

No the hardware does not penetrate the interior. The rod holders are for holding only. Not to be fished from.


----------



## Infidel (Mar 25, 2016)

Mine is the 30QT


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Infidel said:


> I modifed the strap. Home Depot has the triangle and clip. I cut and sewed the factory strap. I used 30lb braid to stitch it up. Ancor to kayak with turnbuckle and eye pads. Not coming out of the yak. Period.


Sweet setup bro... definitely liking that*


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Very clean setup!!


----------

